# Betty Page Retro-Direct



## sam (Mar 5, 2010)

This is my Back Pedal Betty.It's a two speed. For high gear you pedal forward,for low you pedal backward.Yes it moves forward wheather you pedal froward or backward!


----------



## runningbarre (Jun 16, 2010)

Interesting......


----------



## J_Westy (Jun 16, 2010)

Retro-direct is pretty cool.

How do you execute the freewheels?

Are there some websites you'd recommend to learn more?


----------



## sam (Jun 17, 2010)

The freewheels are just two regular screw on single freewheels . screw one on the hub and then in the unused thread screw a BB cup then the other freewheel.I fid buy an electric scooter freewheel of ebay to make the large freewheel,they have a flange to bolt a cog to.If you need more info let me know---sam


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 18, 2011)

i like the paint job and the fenders


----------

